# Acrylics ?'s~ How much do you pay for Mani & Pedi ?



## Whispered (May 11, 2013)

hi, I'm new to getting this done.. but i'm finding it addicting!

The first time, I did it the nails lasted over 3 wks.. then they had to literally rip them off,  2 had already fallen off.tho.. really painful taking them off!.

My ? is.. am I supposed to wait until they fall off... is it cheaper.. what is called..if they don't fall off.. blush.. but then how long could they last??

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`

The first place, which I'll go to again, they didn't speak much English,..but the price was great 30 bucks for a Mani/ Pedi.. plus they rubbed your calfs and hands w/ lotion.. chairs w/ vibrations, lol.

I thought a 5 dollar tip was good...  is that usual.. or more / less?

Thks for any help.. and when to return/ upkeep tips .

I love, LOVE having these nails, i shouldn'...t too expensive, not on the budget, but i'm In love!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 Something else can go. Must have color, in ones life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used Essie, and OPI, they last! I can't afford, to do it anymore then every 3-4 wks, at least!


----------



## DonnaD (May 12, 2013)

Acrylics will ruin your nails.  Get gel nails and go back every 2-3 weeks to get them filled.  You should have soaked off the acrylics with acetone.  First you file them down then soak a cotton ball in it and put them on your nails then wrap your whole nail in foil.  The only way to get gel nails off is to file them off.  You can also ask for soak off gels or shelac polish.

You generally should tip 15-17%.


----------

